# Chickenfried Canadian Bacon



## cowgirl (Sep 14, 2009)

I do not cook (hot smoke) my canadian or slab bacon when smoking. I like to cold smoke bacon...it leaves me more options later on how I want to cook it.

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=73131

This is one of my favorite ways....



I slice the CB, dredge it in flour then dip in an egg/milk bath and back into the flour.





Then chicken fry the bacon....



Make some fried hashbrowns and eggs...





Then make a pan gravy with the chicken fry drippings... and toast some english muffins...




I placed my chickenfried bacon on the toasted muffin, topped with an egg and poured pan gravy over it. 







The bacon is crunchy on the outside and moist and tender on the inside... it's one of my favorites!




Thanks for checking out my camp food again.


----------



## bluefrog (Sep 14, 2009)

Boy, that looks great girl!  Can't wait to try it.

Scott


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 14, 2009)

Just beautiful there Jeanie.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you Scott and Brian!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 14, 2009)

Jeanie you cook better looking food over an old truck wheel filled with charcoal than some people do in a fully equipted kitchen...


----------



## txbigred (Sep 14, 2009)

Man-O-Man does that ever look good!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





dave


----------



## memphisbud (Sep 14, 2009)

That looks OUTSTANDING!!  Love some benedict, and what a great twist on it.....drooling!!!


----------



## fire it up (Sep 14, 2009)

What another fine meal, I would eat that breakfast for lunch and dinner too.
I don't know how you keep pumping out such outstanding meals but please don't ever stop.


----------



## alx (Sep 15, 2009)

Everything is spot on.Like the idea of chicken fried C.B.What a great idea....


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thats it I moving to where ever you are. Just call me The Food Stalker. I'll follow you where ever you go. Oh yea can I bring the wife too. She's a fat kid too. That stuff looks amazing again jeanie. The whole meal is to die for well maybe not die for then I couldn't eat it but it's really good.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh man that looks amazing


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you everybody! It was a fun weekend at the lake, seems like everyone ate a lot!


----------



## ronp (Sep 17, 2009)

You are my kind of a gal, very creative, thinking out of the box.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks Ron!


----------



## pignit (Sep 17, 2009)

*Good Lord That's*
*Shweeeeeet!*
*




*


----------



## div (Sep 17, 2009)

Ill take 2 tyvm


----------



## hilbillyinca (Sep 17, 2009)

I thought this looked familiar!! I have your blogsite bookmarked.. took me a minute to realize you were one and the same!  

This looks incredible, as does your life on the ranch! You're a lucky lady.

I moved to CA from OK about 10 years ago, and miss home terribly. I love goin back to spend some time on the parents and grandparents farms.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you Dave and Div!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Shoot Hilbilly, I appreciate you checking out my blog! Stop by and leave a message sometime. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I do feel lucky to live like I do... it's been interesting. lol 

Hope you get back often to Ok for visits. What part of the state are you from?

Right now you are missing out on some great dove hunting! They are thick this year. 
Nice to "meet" you Hilbilly and thanks again! :)


----------



## hilbillyinca (Sep 22, 2009)

I grew up just east of Tinker AFB, but all of my extended family are down in the southeast around Caddo/Durant area.

and Yup, I really do miss Dove hunting, we went religiously every year until I joined the Navy in 92. 

I try to make it back a couple times a year. Give my parents a chance to see the most beautiful grandaughter in the world.. (sorry folks, its true this time :-P  )

Hopin' to move back again, once we can shake the California sized debt...

Take care and keep posting those incredible recipes and pics. I've gotten some great ideas from there!!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 23, 2009)

Hilbilly, Thanks for your service!

The Caddo/Durant area is nice.... Lots of trees. :)
I bet your daughter is a cutie!! Thanks and take care too.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 23, 2009)

That is picture perfect...............


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 21, 2011)

I know this is an old post but this meal looks like one of the best I have seen on this site!!!!!


----------



## roller (Apr 21, 2011)

She knows how to do it up right for sure !!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 21, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> I know this is an old post but this meal looks like one of the best I have seen on this site!!!!!


Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It's one of my favorite breakfasts to make.
 




Roller said:


> She knows how to do it up right for sure !!!!


Thank you too Roller!

One of the reasons I cold smoke my bacons instead of cooking them in a hot smoke. I have more options later on how I want to prepare it.


----------



## venture (Apr 21, 2011)

Yep.  She never ceases to amaze.  Besides that, I think she could be a photographer for a food magazine!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## dirtworldmike (Apr 25, 2011)

Dear Cowgirl,

Do you own a bassboat?  If so,you may be the perfect woman!!!


----------



## venture (Apr 25, 2011)

If I could get her interest, I would buy the bass boat.  I wouldn't fish with her, though.  She would just show me up at that too!

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 25, 2011)

Venture said:


> Yep.  She never ceases to amaze.  Besides that, I think she could be a photographer for a food magazine!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.







dirtworldmike said:


> Dear Cowgirl,
> 
> Do you own a bassboat?  If so,you may be the perfect woman!!!







Venture said:


> If I could get her interest, I would buy the bass boat.  I wouldn't fish with her, though.  She would just show me up at that too!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking!


lol Thanks Mike and Merv. If either one of you owned a bass  boat, I'd be knocking at your door.


----------



## eman (Apr 25, 2011)

Cow girl.

 saw this post while i was thawing out some 1/4 "slices of sirloin tip to pound out for Chicken fried steak. Back to the freezer for a pack of CB and a pack of marks bacon.  Chicken fried all of it and it is da bomb. My cardiologist would make me stand in the corner, but it sure was good!


----------



## meateater (Apr 25, 2011)

I just had a perfectly smoked steak and saw this and felt like I just ate junk food.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 26, 2011)

eman said:


> Cow girl.
> 
> saw this post while i was thawing out some 1/4 "slices of sirloin tip to pound out for Chicken fried steak. Back to the freezer for a pack of CB and a pack of marks bacon.  Chicken fried all of it and it is da bomb. My cardiologist would make me stand in the corner, but it sure was good!


Hey Eman, Glad to hear you liked it!  I bet you're right about the cardiologist... lol   Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 




meateater said:


> I just had a perfectly smoked steak and saw this and felt like I just ate junk food.


I don't know meateater....a perfectly smoked steak sure sounds good to me right now! lol  Thanks friend! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  :)


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 26, 2011)

I could go for a plate of that!


----------



## alelover (Apr 27, 2011)

I gotta try that. That looks amazing Jeanie.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you Ross and Scott! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope you give it a try sometime.  The cold smoked bacons leave a lot of options for cooking later.... They stay moist and tender.

Thanks again!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm glad that this thread came up again. It make me want to start a fire in my backyard! That's one great meal you put together Jeanie!


----------

